
Show HN: Sudoku with Friends - davefol
http://sudoku-with-friends.com/
======
davefol
My partner and I like to collaborate on the New York Times sudoku puzzles
everyday. Recently, I had to visit my mother and we had no good way to do the
puzzle. I decided to build this little app so that anyone can collaborate on a
classical sudoku puzzle with their friends. I also built a sister chrome
extension that converts the NYT sudoku puzzles into .sdk format:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-york-times-
sud...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-york-times-sudoku-
imp/ekhmjkmibekgoiodgnpbecpchpppjkhn)

The UI is basically identical to the NYT sudoku page except for the number pad
which I'll be adding soon.

Hope y'all enjoy, if you want to boot it up locally or help me add features
the source code is available here:

[https://github.com/davefol/sudoku-with-
friends](https://github.com/davefol/sudoku-with-friends)

and here:

[https://github.com/davefol/newyork-times-sudoku-
importer](https://github.com/davefol/newyork-times-sudoku-importer)

